# Traynor Iron Horse unveiled!



## jammers5

Check it out! I think the jury is out on it's appearance - I instantly LOVED the Dark Horse, but his one - not so much.

Although when I hear it I am sure I'll get over the appearance! Specs sound good to me!

Traynor Amps


J5


----------



## zurn

jammers5 said:


> Check it out! I think the jury is out on it's appearance - I instantly LOVED the Dark Horse, but his one - not so much.


W00T! Might have to check it out , it looks like it would look identical to the DH if you remove the cage.... Some player will like the fact that it has an effects loop!

Features

•Hand Selected 12AU7 (x 1), 12AX7 (x2) and EL34 (x2) Tubes
•0db and -6dB Inputs
•Selectable 4 & 8 ohm Outputs for Varying Cabinet Configurations
•*Series Effects Loop*
•Simple Gain, Bass, Treble, Master Controls
•Three Stage Clean/Pure/Solo Mode Switch
•Accepts Optional Two Button foot switch:
Switch 1 = activate Pure mode
Switch 2 = activate Solo mode
•All Metal Chassis
•Made in Canada


----------



## Mooh

I dig it, really dig it, by appearances and specs, but the truth will be in hearing it. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I am more interested in the cab: Traynor Amps: Guitar Extension Cabinets

I wonder how much the cab will run and when it will be available?

TG


----------



## zurn

And are these amps new release also ?? YGL1 15-watt all-tube 1x12, YGL2 - 30w 2x12'', YGL2A - 30w 1x12''

YGL1 15-watt all-tube 1x12









YGL2 - 30w 2x12'









YGL2A - 30w 1x12'


----------



## bolero

I like it!! looks great


----------



## Drazden

Oh man! Looks like the YGL-1 is the guts of the Dark Horse in a combo with reverb and an FX loop. Man, I all of a sudden want to trade my Dark Horse back in!


----------



## zurn

Drazden said:


> Oh man! Looks like the YGL-1 is the guts of the Dark Horse in a combo with reverb and an FX loop. Man, I all of a sudden want to trade my Dark Horse back in!


It's doesn't seem to have the 2w mode though.


----------



## jammers5

zurn said:


> W00T! Might have to check it out , it looks like it would look identical to the DH if you remove the cage.... Some player will like the fact that it has an effects loop!
> 
> Features
> 
> •Hand Selected 12AU7 (x 1), 12AX7 (x2) and EL34 (x2) Tubes
> •0db and -6dB Inputs
> •Selectable 4 & 8 ohm Outputs for Varying Cabinet Configurations
> •*Series Effects Loop*
> •Simple Gain, Bass, Treble, Master Controls
> •Three Stage Clean/Pure/Solo Mode Switch
> •Accepts Optional Two Button foot switch:
> Switch 1 = activate Pure mode
> Switch 2 = activate Solo mode
> •All Metal Chassis
> •Made in Canada


OK the more I look at it the more I don't like the appearance. The Dark Horse has a cool looking retro style to it. The Iron Horse is boxy and kinda looks....well, cheap! do you think it looks like this?

modkitsdiy

Well now that I have judged the looks, I can't wait to actually hear it!

J5


----------



## Drazden

zurn said:


> It's doesn't seem to have the 2w mode though.


Very right. I was thinking about it tonight; I'll probably keep my Dark Horse. That 2W mode is super useful.


----------



## jammers5

Drazden said:


> Very right. I was thinking about it tonight; I'll probably keep my Dark Horse. That 2W mode is super useful.


Sell a DH?NEVER!

J5


----------



## jammers5

Drazden said:


> Very right. I was thinking about it tonight; I'll probably keep my Dark Horse. That 2W mode is super useful.


Good call. I can't ever imagine selling my DH! Even if I were to get the Iron Horse (jury is out - would really have to wow me tonally as I don't like the look of it!) I wouldn't sell or trade in the DH for it! The DH is so beautiful I could sit down and drink a case of beer just looking at it!

J5


----------



## Mooh

jammers5 said:


> The DH is so beautiful I could sit down and drink a case of beer just looking at it!
> 
> J5


Isn't love grand...or is that lust? Either way I'm considering a threesome.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody

Man, I'm pumped about every single one of there Traynors. Usually when a company debuts a bunch of products at a time, most are dogs, but the Iron Horse, all the YGL amps, the cab, the bass head, they all look spectacular. My partner's a bassist and she's seriously considering the new YBA300, though with 16 tubes, it would be a huge pain to retube! I might have to investigate that 2x12 cab myself. And man, that YGL2A combo looks like it's just right for everything!


----------



## Rahlstin

They should have painted it flat army green. It looks like an old piece of electrical field equipment. I like the look even if black. Still no choke though.


----------



## bcmatt

hollowbody said:


> Man, I'm pumped about every single one of there Traynors. Usually when a company debuts a bunch of products at a time, most are dogs, but the Iron Horse, all the YGL amps, the cab, the bass head, they all look spectacular. My partner's a bassist and she's seriously considering the new YBA300, though with 16 tubes, it would be a huge pain to retube! I might have to investigate that 2x12 cab myself. And man, that YGL2A combo looks like it's just right for everything!


\

So, are these YGL amps actual reissues or what? I looked up vintage Traynors on the Yorkville site and as far as YGL amps there is only the Mark 3 on the site (I have 2 of these). That seems to suggest that there was a 1 and 2, but were they ever sold?

Also, regarding the retubing of the YBA300, I suspect that it will end up costing significantly less to keep this amp up compared to an SVT, despite having twice the number of tubes. The tubes are are in matched pairs with indicators on each pair telling when there is an issue and it automatically removes them from the circuit. EL34s are less than half the price of 6550s and I imagine this amp isn't running them nearly as hot as an SVT runs its tubes to achieve the same wattage, so they likely last longer with no issues too. So, really, it should be much cheaper on tubes than an SVT, but likely more power and grit available.


----------



## hollowbody

bcmatt said:


> \
> 
> So, are these YGL amps actual reissues or what? I looked up vintage Traynors on the Yorkville site and as far as YGL amps there is only the Mark 3 on the site (I have 2 of these). That seems to suggest that there was a 1 and 2, but were they ever sold?
> 
> Also, regarding the retubing of the YBA300, I suspect that it will end up costing significantly less to keep this amp up compared to an SVT, despite having twice the number of tubes. The tubes are are in matched pairs with indicators on each pair telling when there is an issue and it automatically removes them from the circuit. EL34s are less than half the price of 6550s and I imagine this amp isn't running them nearly as hot as an SVT runs its tubes to achieve the same wattage, so they likely last longer with no issues too. So, really, it should be much cheaper on tubes than an SVT, but likely more power and grit available.


No, I've never seen a production YGL 1 or 2, so I'm guessing they just didn't make it out to the market.

As for the YBA300 - yeah, I saw that about the tube indicators as well. Brilliant idea. Marshall's doing the same with the Slash and Malmsteen amps. And yes, colder bias means longer life, but yeah, that's still a heck of a lot of glass!


----------



## bcmatt

hollowbody said:


> And yes, colder bias means longer life, but yeah, that's still a heck of a lot of glass!


More pretty pretty glowing eye-candy! That's fine with me since even a total re-tube still costs less!


----------



## traynor_garnet

Has anybody seen prices for this new stuff? L+M don't have it listed. Really interested in the 2x12 cab.


TG


----------



## torndownunit

traynor_garnet said:


> Has anybody seen prices for this new stuff? L+M don't have it listed. Really interested in the 2x12 cab.
> 
> 
> TG


Ya I am interested in the prices as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Will be interesting. It made the editors pick for the first day of NAMM. Interest should be high on this one. No pricing that I can see anywhere yet.

NAMM 2011 - Editor's Picks, Day 1 - Premier Guitar


----------



## bolero

WOOT!!


good for them....Go Traynor!


----------



## Drazden

Traynor really is just killin' it these days. Great amplifiers. I hope the tone on these measures up to the Dark Horse. I love the sounds I get out of mine.


----------



## Morkolo

I'd like to try one of these out when I go to upgrade from my Peavey, looks great and you can't beat the Traynor for reliability.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

zurn said:


> •Hand Selected 12AU7 (x 1), 12AX7 (x2) and EL34 (x2) Tubes


In other words, someone reached their hand into a bucket of tubes and pulled out the tubes. lol! I love marketing!


----------



## jammers5

Looks like the Iron Horse will retail for $625, but doesn't come with the carry bag which will run an extra $45.

J5


----------



## traynor_garnet

jammers5 said:


> Looks like the Iron Horse will retail for $625, but doesn't come with the carry bag which will run an extra $45.
> 
> J5


Where are you seeing listed prices? I am curious how much the 2x12 cab will run.

TG


----------



## Milkman

Looks nice.


----------



## zurn

Milkman said:


> Looks nice.


Are you sure your not talking about the Dark Horse? The Iron Horse is probably not even in stores yet...


----------



## Mooh

I'm very interested, but it takes a lot to make me switch from what I'm comfortable with and used to playing. I'm also not an impulse buyer. Having said that, Traynor is my pet amp company, and I love medium sized combos and small heads/cabs. Someday I'd like to try two identical amps for my 2 amp system, as I've been using different amps forever, and Traynors make me drool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jammers5

traynor_garnet said:


> Where are you seeing listed prices? I am curious how much the 2x12 cab will run.
> 
> TG


I was into Long & McQuade and the sales rep looked it up on their system. No pricing in the 2 x 12 cab yet, where the price should be on their computer just shows a "?"! Sales rep said he never saw that before!

J5


----------



## traynor_garnet

jammers5 said:


> I was into Long & McQuade and the sales rep looked it up on their system. No pricing in the 2 x 12 cab yet, where the price should be on their computer just shows a "?"! Sales rep said he never saw that before!
> 
> J5


Thanks for the info Jammer. Maybe I will email L+M tomorrow and see if they have any post Namm info.

TG


----------



## Yorkville

Thanks for the comments on the new amps announced at the NAMM show. The first to be released will be the YBA300 and it is in production as we speak. List Price in Canadian Dollars is $1699.00.

As for the guitar amps, they will hopefully be released shortly there after. The Iron Horse will have a List Price of $699.00 Canadian while the matching 2x12 cabinet will List at $599.00. Again, these prices are in Canadian dollars and please contact your local Traynor dealer for their selling prices.


----------



## Yorkville

It looks like we have quite a number of questions out there about our new products. Here goes with some brief answers:

YGL1 - Not a reproduction of a former amp, but we like the look of our old (and now reproduced) YGM3, so we decided to keep a similar look. It isn't a Dark Horse in a cabinet either. It's a completely new amp, but with a retro look. The pictures you see on the net aren't quite right. There will actually be a 3-way toggle, much like the Dark Horse, rather than the push buttons you see in the pictures. It isn't a Dark Horse. More like a Fender Blues Junior, but with the tone stack switch and a Greenback. Made right here in Canada (prduction probably in March) and will street for around $599.00

YGL2 - Same design criteria as above but 30 Watts and 2 x 12" Greenbacks. Think of a sound sort of similar to a Vox AC30. Production in March and a selling price around $999.00.

YGL2A - the same as the YGL2 but with 1 x Vintage 30. Being made in March and streeting around $899.00

Iron Horse - Because the amp is more power and therefore requires bigger components (especially the transformer), we ended up with a balance and a saftey issue if we tried to make it (sort of) open like the Dark Horse. We had to change the positioning of the components and put everything inside a cage, rahter than just the tubes. What you (sort of) end up with is a more powerful Iron Horse (40W) with an effect loop, but no low power feature, for not a heck of a lot more money. We're producing these puppies right now and should be shipping end of February or early March. I'm going to guess they will street for $599.00.

DHX212 cabinet - 2 x 12" Greenbacks in a "V" shaped baffle with two removable back plates so you can have an open back, closed back, or sort of a bit of both. Made in Canada and should sell for around $499.00. We should be shipping these before the end of the month.

YBA300 - Designed to compete with you-know-who. It has some interesting features that the other guy doesn't have. First off, it will take any tube you want to stick in it that fits that tube socket, or a mixed combination of these tubes. Any user can bias the tubes with the LED's on the back of the amp. The tubes run in 6 pairs so you could literally put 4 6L6's in the first 2 pairs of sockets, and 8 EL34's in the remaining 8, or whatever combination you want to play with. We're shipping the amp with 12 EL34's, which will give a more modern gritty sound with higher gain and slightly more power than if we shipped with 6L6's. However, you can take out the EL34's and stick 6L6's or 5881's in the head and now you have a slightly lower gain, more "Classic" sound. I suspect that most dealers would be willing to swap the tubes at the time of sale because they always will have a need for EL34's to service their customers. In addition to this feature, we have a rather clever circuit that senses if a tube runs into trouble, and immediately removes it and its "twin" out of the circuit and turns a red LED on in the appropriate location on the back of the head, so you will know what pairing has a problem. The amp will continue to run on the 10 remaining tubes and you probably won't even notice the loudness difference during a gig. In fact, the amp will run right down to just one pair left operational (although the sound volume will obviously be significantly reduced). No more blown transformers and no more silence in the middle of your gig. We're building these right now and should be shipping them in a few weeks. Made right here in Pickering and the street will probably be around $1499.00.

Quarter Horse - Heck. I'm on a roll. Might as well talk about something we expect to be shipping in April or May. It's a solid state 25 watt amp with on board effects that looks like your typical stomp box. It will be small enough to fit in your guitar case or gig bag and will make a great practice amp (yep, takes headphones) or you can use it as a back up amp if all else fails on the gig. 

I should mention that the dates given above are first run "guesses" and might end up being a bit later.


----------



## david henman

...i am paying close attention. my ycv40wr was an amazing amp. i sold it and and acquired a ycv15blue, which is an even more amazing amp, and an absolute keeper. both amps are vastly superior to the hot rod deluxe and blues junior that preceded them. i am very eager to try these new models.
-dh




Yorkville said:


> It looks like we have quite a number of questions out there about our new products. Here goes with some brief answers:
> 
> YGL1 - Not a reproduction of a former amp, but we like the look of our old (and now reproduced) YGM3, so we decided to keep a similar look. It isn't a Dark Horse in a cabinet either. It's a completely new amp, but with a retro look. The pictures you see on the net aren't quite right. There will actually be a 3-way toggle, much like the Dark Horse, rather than the push buttons you see in the pictures. It isn't a Dark Horse. More like a Fender Blues Junior, but with the tone stack switch and a Greenback. Made right here in Canada (prduction probably in March) and will street for around $599.00
> 
> YGL2 - Same design criteria as above but 30 Watts and 2 x 12" Greenbacks. Think of a sound sort of similar to a Vox AC30. Production in March and a selling price around $999.00.
> 
> YGL2A - the same as the YGL2 but with 1 x Vintage 30. Being made in March and streeting around $899.00
> 
> Iron Horse - Because the amp is more power and therefore requires bigger components (especially the transformer), we ended up with a balance and a saftey issue if we tried to make it (sort of) open like the Dark Horse. We had to change the positioning of the components and put everything inside a cage, rahter than just the tubes. What you (sort of) end up with is a more powerful Iron Horse (40W) with an effect loop, but no low power feature, for not a heck of a lot more money. We're producing these puppies right now and should be shipping end of February or early March. I'm going to guess they will street for $599.00.
> 
> DHX212 cabinet - 2 x 12" Greenbacks in a "V" shaped baffle with two removable back plates so you can have an open back, closed back, or sort of a bit of both. Made in Canada and should sell for around $499.00. We should be shipping these before the end of the month.
> 
> YBA300 - Designed to compete with you-know-who. It has some interesting features that the other guy doesn't have. First off, it will take any tube you want to stick in it that fits that tube socket, or a mixed combination of these tubes. Any user can bias the tubes with the LED's on the back of the amp. The tubes run in 6 pairs so you could literally put 4 6L6's in the first 2 pairs of sockets, and 8 EL34's in the remaining 8, or whatever combination you want to play with. We're shipping the amp with 12 EL34's, which will give a more modern gritty sound with higher gain and slightly more power than if we shipped with 6L6's. However, you can take out the EL34's and stick 6L6's or 5881's in the head and now you have a slightly lower gain, more "Classic" sound. I suspect that most dealers would be willing to swap the tubes at the time of sale because they always will have a need for EL34's to service their customers. In addition to this feature, we have a rather clever circuit that senses if a tube runs into trouble, and immediately removes it and its "twin" out of the circuit and turns a red LED on in the appropriate location on the back of the head, so you will know what pairing has a problem. The amp will continue to run on the 10 remaining tubes and you probably won't even notice the loudness difference during a gig. In fact, the amp will run right down to just one pair left operational (although the sound volume will obviously be significantly reduced). No more blown transformers and no more silence in the middle of your gig. We're building these right now and should be shipping them in a few weeks. Made right here in Pickering and the street will probably be around $1499.00.
> 
> Quarter Horse - Heck. I'm on a roll. Might as well talk about something we expect to be shipping in April or May. It's a solid state 25 watt amp with on board effects that looks like your typical stomp box. It will be small enough to fit in your guitar case or gig bag and will make a great practice amp (yep, takes headphones) or you can use it as a back up amp if all else fails on the gig.
> 
> I should mention that the dates given above are first run "guesses" and might end up being a bit later.


----------



## hollowbody

david henman said:


> ...i am paying close attention. my ycv40wr was an amazing amp. i sold it and and acquired a ycv15blue, which is an even more amazing amp, and an absolute keeper. both amps are vastly superior to the hot rod deluxe and blues junior that preceded them. i am very eager to try these new models.
> -dh


Ditto. I don't own any current-run Traynor stuff at the moment, but I loved my YCV40 while I had it! Right now, my YGM-2 is keeping my cozy 

Question about the DHX212 cabinet, though. From what I can make out on the web, the pics show the V to be angled so that if the cab is set up vertically, one of the speakers angles up towards the player. Is there any way to have the same angling when running the cab horizontally? I have a JTM45 head that likely won't fit on the cab when it's vertical, but would probably be great on top of a horizontal version and I'm just wondering if I would be able to enjoy any of the benefits of the angled baffle?


----------



## Yorkville

The DHX212 cabinet has the two 12" speakers pointing towards one another in a line. This is what allows us to get a sound close to a 4 x 12" with only two speakers. If we change the plane of the speakers or don't have them pointed at one another, we can't get that sound. The cabinet sounds best when the speakers are parallel with the ground, but we can't angle either of them up or that fat sound will disappear. Bottom line - we can't change the positioning of the speakers without ruining the sound. Meanwhile, we hooked a working Quarter Horse up to this cabinet and it was able to power it up and sounded awesome. Here's a picture of the first Quarter Horse. Production coming around the end of April.


----------



## Mooh

QuarterHorse? That looks like something I could use. End of April, eh?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Very interesting stuff coming from Traynor this year.


----------



## Mooh

GuitarsCanada said:


> Very interesting stuff coming from Traynor this year.


That's a good thing!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zurn

Looks like the Ironhorse will be in the 500$ range. There's a seller on ebay taking preorders for them with free shipping. It could be a pre-order price, since that would make it the same price as a Darkhorse!

Traynor Ironhorse DH40H 40w Lunch Box Amp Head* - eBay (item 220728577376 end time Mar-23-11 11:21:29 PDT)


----------



## zurn

DH40H 599$

Traynor DH40H IRONHORSE 40 WATT Tube Amp

YGL1 is 599$

http://www.lamusic.ca/product-p/ygl1.htm

YGL2A is 899$

http://www.lamusic.ca/product-p/ygl2a.htm

YGL2 is 999$

http://www.lamusic.ca/product-p/ygl2.htm


----------



## thehoj

Why Doesn't Long and Mcquade have these on the site yet?


----------



## david henman

...i'll be deciding between this and the mesa transatlantic 30.


----------



## hollowbody

thehoj said:


> Why Doesn't Long and Mcquade have these on the site yet?


Because the L&M website is the worst thing ever and rarely gets updated


----------



## torndownunit

david henman said:


> ...i'll be deciding between this and the mesa transatlantic 30.


Man I wish I could afford the Transatlantic. That is one nice looking amp.


----------

